# Concert in aid of The Baby Loss Awareness Campaign



## Peach Blossom

As some of you may know I have sadly miscarried twice this year. I felt compelled to do something to raise awareness of the impact it has on our lives when we lose a baby. I decided that I would organise a concert to raise money for the campaign and raise awareness. 

Today I booked the venue. I am still yet to confirm the exact programme for the evening, but I have approached Peter Andre and Michael Mckell to perform at the event. I work in the musical theatre industry so will be pulling in lots of favours and get them involved. The theme of the evening is: 'you are not alone'. We will start the event with the lighting of candles to contribute to the Global Wave of Light in memory of our angels. 

I would like to end the evening with a film including written messages from people either to their angels or about their experiences. If you would like to contribute please leave your messages on this thread or PM me. 

For more information please visit: https://*******.com/n9pgkg

Love and :hug: to you all.


----------



## borntobeamum

I just want to say, this is truely wonderful thing that you are doing, so brave and you make all us girls here very proud.

Can I ask, where the concert is to be held and when, as if possible I would love to attend, and do anything I can to help out with it. Depending on where it is, im not sure what I could do, but anything to help.

please feel free to PM me, as I would be honoured to help such a good cause.

Laura.xxx

Just editing as I got into the page link (couldnt get in before), so now have more details


----------



## lauraperrysan

Peaches I will be there, would love to help. I would be very suprised if Peter Andre turned this event down as katie has had 2 miscarriages with him now, thats if the papers are right!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Laura, I need help with ideas on how to do the candles. I have been given 100 tea lights by Price's candles. I want everyone who wants to, to be able to light a candle at the start of the concert. They're not going to want to hold them for the duration of the event though and putting them on the floor is a bit wierd and a fire hazard. Was thinking perhaps a table on the stage where people can come up and light the tea lights.... Need to make it look nice though. 

If anyone has any suggestions of songs you would like to hear then please let me know. The message of the evening is: You are not alone.

I could also do with help getting the message out there to everyone in what ever way possible! 

And finally I need help with gathering and putting together information packs for people to take away with them. 

If you're London based then I could do with help on the day from 2pm to set up the venue etc. 

Thank you for your offer of help. Now I've booked the venue I'm suddenly aware of the mammoth task I have ahead!! :)

:hug:


----------



## borntobeamum

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Laura, I need help with ideas on how to do the candles. I have been given 100 tea lights by Price's candles. I want everyone who wants to, to be able to light a candle at the start of the concert. They're not going to want to hold them for the duration of the event though and putting them on the floor is a bit wierd and a fire hazard. Was thinking perhaps a table on the stage where people can come up and light the tea lights.... Need to make it look nice though.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions of songs you would like to hear then please let me know. The message of the evening is: You are not alone.
> 
> I could also do with help getting the message out there to everyone in what ever way possible!
> 
> And finally I need help with gathering and putting together information packs for people to take away with them.
> 
> If you're London based then I could do with help on the day from 2pm to set up the venue etc.
> 
> Thank you for your offer of help. Now I've booked the venue I'm suddenly aware of the mammoth task I have ahead!! :)
> 
> :hug:


I will certainly have a think about how to light the tealights, could you even ask for people to provide names (of there angels perhaps), and have the candles burning on stage, but with all the names listed on a big screen or something, ill have a think.

I am in Glasgow, but am going to come down for the concert, ill stay with friends, deffinately so will be around to help im sure (will confirm though), I have quite a few contacts down there so ill see what I can do, a freind of mine, knows some pretty influential people so ill see how I can help.

Leave it with me, (ill add you onto facebook if ok, to make it easier to contact you.)

xx


----------



## Tasha

Hi Peach Blossom,

Firstly I want to say well done for organising this, it is amazing :hugs:

I have been to a SANDS memorial thing with about 200 people there, all lighting candles. They used tea light candles (if you need more I can donate a few of the 100 packs from Ikea) on a table with bigger candles at the back already lit, there is a few people giving out bigger candles to people so they can use it to light a tea light candle once lit the person hands it back to someone and so the process goes on. SANDS tend to not do any thing to make them look pretty, cos the mass of candles speaks for it self and truly is heart breaking, stands for all our loved and missed babies. Does this make sense? If not just ask me to clarify.

Also I am London based, if I can help in any way just let me know.


----------



## Tasha

Also I will pm you when I have had a think about what to write with regards to Honey and my four miscarriages, is that okay?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tasha said:


> Hi Peach Blossom,
> 
> Firstly I want to say well done for organising this, it is amazing :hugs:
> 
> I have been to a SANDS memorial thing with about 200 people there, all lighting candles. They used tea light candles (if you need more I can donate a few of the 100 packs from Ikea) on a table with bigger candles at the back already lit, there is a few people giving out bigger candles to people so they can use it to light a tea light candle once lit the person hands it back to someone and so the process goes on. SANDS tend to not do any thing to make them look pretty, cos the mass of candles speaks for it self and truly is heart breaking, stands for all our loved and missed babies. Does this make sense? If not just ask me to clarify.
> 
> Also I am London based, if I can help in any way just let me know.

Thanks Tasha. I think that's a good idea. I was planning to have a table or something on stage with at least some of the candles on it so that the back drop to the concert was the candles. Have to think of stupid practical things like fire safety with it being a theatre... Will probably have to have a fireman standing next to them! :rofl:

The most help people can do right now is get the message about the concert out there and get people to come. Nearer the time and on the day I will be very grateful for any help offered and it would also be really lovely to meet some of you. 

Let me know messages for the film when you are ready. There is no rush for them. 

:hug: and thanks to you all so far for the great support! xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi Peaches, Im not based in London but it's 2.5 hours from here on train or 3.5 by car. I am happy to help you set up on the day, just means I'll travel a little earlier. Just wondering what you are putting in the packs? Maybe some posters to promote the event could be good, you could then email us the design and we can print some off and post them around places in our areas. xx


----------



## Sparklestar

I want to help with this London is about 2 hours from me i think but i would LOVE to help on the day and will defo be attending. xxx


----------



## jenny25

hi hun i would love to help out myself i have had 2 mc one just on monday and i had a neo natal death 6 years ago , i would love to help in any way possible , for the candles how about setting them up on a table shaped in love hearts that would represent the love that people have for their angel babys , i suppose could you get like the covers that cover the candles so they are not blown out ? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

jenny25 said:


> hi hun i would love to help out myself i have had 2 mc one just on monday and i had a neo natal death 6 years ago , i would love to help in any way possible , for the candles how about setting them up on a table shaped in love hearts that would represent the love that people have for their angel babys , i suppose could you get like the covers that cover the candles so they are not blown out ? xxx

Oh Jenny, I'm sorry to hear your news. :hugs: I love your idea of arranging the candles in hearts. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

Hey Peach, I'm also in London and would be more then happy to come help out on the day. Just let me know when and where and I'll be there. Will have a think about the candle thing and if there's anything else you need help with then let me know, not working so I have a heap of free time on my hands at the moment,


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Kota. I'm going to sit down with myself this weekend and do a list of everything that needs to be done. Then I'll let you know what's on the list and you can choose what you want to do! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsJD

hey honey :hugs:

Great idea! It's pity I'm in Glasgow :( But I might come down I'll keep you posted.

XXX


----------



## natasja32

What a lovely idea! I actually got goose bumps and went all teary! I lost my little boy Bodhi this march at 36.4 weeks due to placental abruption. I would love to help,just not sure how i can??:dohh: I would love to attend too,so would be keeping up with the thread to stay up to date. If i wanted to add Bodhi to the film would that be ok? Do we just wright a few words and does it include a piccy too? Sorry for all the questions. My hubby is doing a sponsored bike ride for Sands,well its in the making! So am trying to help him with that too. Not that im very good,he tells me what to do and i go "yes sir".:haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Natasja, so sorry for your loss. The messages will shape the film. You can write a short message to Bodhi or you can write a short message about your experience... or both. If you would like to include a photo then I will do my best to include it for you. My email address is: [email protected] for anyone who wants to send me photos, images or messages that they don't want to leave on BnB. 

:hug: to you all


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi Peaches, I think what your doing is so great and the response on here is brilliant... It will be so great to meet everyone aswell.... 
In the messages do you want a short piece of writing for people to read quite quickly or a longer version. The reason I ask is i could write a bloody essay lol (I wont tho :rofl: )!! Are the messages being put on a over head projector or something? Sorry to sound so picky, just want to check before I send you something thats not what you need xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think for the film it would be best to have a short message that can be read quite quickly. My DH will be putting together a film that will be projected on to a screen. I was also thinking though that I could include some longer stories and experiences as part of the programme. Its all about raising awareness and I think it would be good to have the stories for people to read. Does that sound like a good idea? 

:)


----------



## Kota

You know I was thinking about this last night and realised that its going to be held in the week of my angels EDD. He/She was due on the 12th Oct. Thank you for giving me a way that I can do something special and remember that day in a loving way, 
:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

oh Kota, I'm pleased that you'll have a special way to acknowledge the passing of the EDD... :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is the poster design. Let me know what you think. https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BLACcopy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow, peaches the poster looks amazing....I really like it :) I am going to have a think this weekend about what to write for the film....will pm you with it once it's done xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon! :) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, so here are the beginnings of my list of things to do... If anyone wants to help then please feel free to take something from the list!! I could do with as much help as possible!

1.	Put together an information pack - contact fertility clinics, SANDS Charity, Miscarriage Association, Ectopic Pregnancy Trust and ARC for leaflets.
2.	Get a bulk lot of the Campaign ribbons
3.	Find a table and tiered stand (like they have in churches) for the candles
4.	Work out best way to light candles &#8211; matches/lighters/tapers?
5.	Beg, borrow or steal coloured gel or sand for candles to sit in &#8211; to reduce fire hazard and looks pretty
6.	Collect messages from people who have lost a baby.
7.	Get a list of people willing to be ushers for the event
8.	Beg, borrow or steal a projector screen for film at end
9.	Send e-flyer and posters to EPUs (for nurses and healthcare workers), support groups, charities etc. If you PM me your email address I can send you the e-flyer and poster. 
10.	Spread the word every which way. 
11.	Contact some high profile people to attend... ideas welcome!
12.	Contact the press about the event. 

Thank you for all your support so far! Without you I'd feel like I have a very very big hill to climb! :hug: :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

what a great idea hun! If i can be of help in any way let me know. Dont think ill be able to come though, dont feel strong enough tbh xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Amy, thank you for your offer of help. To be honest, right now I just need to get the message out there and sell the tickets! Sorry you don't feel strong enough to come, but I totally understand. I will light a candle for you. :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

hey peaches, im happy to put some pics together. i can also bring some bags of sand if you let me know the amount you think you will need....i live right by the sea so wont cost a penny :)
please forward the poster to me i will pm you my emaila address in a mo, i will put it in the the local dr's surgery and early pregancy unit if I am allowed..... also one in my car and other places i can think of
how do we go about getting campaign ribbons?
also im happy to put packs together but unsure what you want in them, if you want them all the same and how many..... I could pack a load up and get the courried to you so they are there and ready before the day so i dont have to lugg them up
it's great what your doing but we have to work quick only 2 months to go xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Laura, 

I think we can get a bulk load of ribbons from the Baby Loss Awareness UK people. www.babyloss-awareness.org. Trouble lis they don't reply to emails that often and beacuse I'm at work I can't phone them during the day. 

I'll work out exactly how to lay out the candles and will let you know about the sand! Thanks for that. 

I guess with the information packs, I wanted people to be able to take away information about the support there is out there. Perhaps we don't need to do packs, but just have leaflets available for people to pick up if they want to. So I guess its just a matter of contacting the support charities and organisations and asking them to send leaflets... Perhaps I could do a list of people to get leaftlets from and we could divide it between us. If we go straight to the charities we can get them to send them to me at my office which is close to the theatre. 

Will send you the poster. 

Thank you for helping! 2 months isn't long is it?!! :hug:


----------



## lauraperrysan

hey peaches, thanks for the poster :) sounds good about posting the leaflets direct to your work, makes sense :) I am very happy to call companies for leaflets, I do alot of professional calls at work so quite confident to do so. I will start this week, could you email me ur details for them to forward to please? 
also i am off thursdays and fridays so i can call for the ribbons too, how many are we prediciting to arrive or how many of each shall i request? 
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

That would be great if you could be on leaflet duty. I'm working on the assumption that a third of the people coming tothe event will want to buy a ribbon, so I guess 100 ribbons... I'm thinking we could ask them to supply them free of charge and then we will send them the money and any ribbons left over after the event... what do you think? 

Still no word from Peter Andre. I chased his agent today. By the looks of things he's due to go to America soon, so if I've not heard anything by Weds I'll approach Ben Fogle. 

Thank you once again to everyone for all your help so far. 

:hug: :hug:


----------



## Kota

Peach - I had a bit of a brain wave regarding how to get word out...
Have you thought of contacting the big baby mags in the UK. 'Mother & Baby' 'Practical Parenting' 'Pregnancy and birth' etc??
They quite often have a "Whats on this month?" section and routinely do articules on miscarriage and pregnancy loss. Their Oct issues would be released in the 1st week of September so it may be worth giving them a call/email and see if they can just put something small in about it? with a picture of the poster you've designed and where the tickets can be bought from. Even if only one of the big mags took it up you'd certainly get word out to a large amount of people.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great idea Kota! Thank you. Xx

I had an email from the ectopic pregnancy trust saying that they have a conference on that day in London and if I could get them some leaflets and posters they'll see if the 80 delegates want to come!! They said they'd promote it too!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Kota

Thats fantastic stuff!!


----------



## Chilli

Wow you have been busy getting sorted while I've been away!!! Please send me the poster too and I'll put it up in useful places. Might be worth adding something which explains a bit more what you're hoping will happen and why. I'll give it some more thought for you. Meanwhile am going to contact a couple of friends re projector. Anything else I can do let me know - delegate Peaches!!!
PS how nice to think that I'll get to meet some of you who have become so important to me


----------



## Peach Blossom

yay Chilli! You're back! :happydance: Great to have you on board for the concert! Thanks for asking about a projector. It will need to plug in to my OH's laptop if you need that info. 

Text or PM me your email address hon and I'll send you the poster. I'm going to get some printed up and can send them out to people who'd like some by post... Agree about putting more info on it, but at the moment I'm not entirely sure what the programme is going to be or who is going to be involved... But OH is putting a website together so perhaps I can put more details on there and put the website address on the poster.

You ladies have been so great! Thank you! :hug: xxx


----------



## Chilli

Did you already contact Lily Allen? and the girl in Coronation Street who just had loss recently?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Contacted Lily Allen, she's unavailable. Is Kym Marsh the girl from Corrie? Think my colleague knows her. Will contact her. Thanks ;) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tickets are on sale! https://*******.com/rcbqmr

xx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Tickets are on sale! https://*******.com/rcbqmr
> 
> 
> 
> xx

fantastic!

first ticket has been sold Peach. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

yay! :happydance: Thank you! xxx


----------



## Chilli

Is there a link to direct people who are not on facebook or twitter to?


----------



## Peach Blossom

There will be... just setting up the webpage now... Wil be up tonight I hope! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ben Fogle has turned us down... :( sniff... Still waiting to hear from Peter Andre, but I don't hold out much hope... Any other ideas for a presenter/performer for the event?


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is work in progress, but see what you think. https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/#

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont even know who ben fogle is! Try everyone you can think of! x


----------



## Chilli

Ben Fogle is namby pamby anyway!!!??? Enrique Iglesias gets my vote, but that's just cos I likes him! Will give it some serious thought whilst back in Dorset for another lovely weekend hopefully


----------



## Chilli

A great start on website Peaches, well done!
What about Ant and Dec? Or is there a high profile female who as had experience of loss who may be willing? I guess a lot of people keep their losses private


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nice! I'm going to Cornwall first week in Sept... Can't wait!

I emailed Emma Thompson's agent tonight. Just gotta keep pushing I guess. Any of you ladies know who Michael Mckell is? He's a friend of mine, but I'm not sure if he's got a high enough profile. To me he is a star! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Peter Andre is a no... he's in the far east.... :(


----------



## orange-sox

Have you considered Michelle Dewberry? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Dewberry She's an avid charity supporter, and has done numerous events including the 2007 + 2009 London Marathon for NSPCC so I imagine if she's available she would be very willing!

Martine McCutcheon is reported to have had a miscarriage and could be another person to approach https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martine_McCutcheon

There's also Emilia Fox https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emilia_Fox


----------



## orange-sox

And yes, I do know who Michael McKell is... such is the fact that I've spent a lot of time sat on my ass watching "Doctors" for quite some years now, I actually cried when his character got killed :blush: :p


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good ideas Orange-sox, will look in to them over the weekend. 

For anyone who can't make it to the concert, but would like to donate, then you can follow this link and do it via me via paypal. https://*******.com/lvpsce

I can assure you that all proceeds will go to the Baby Loss Awarness Campaign UK. 

You can also send a cheque made payable to: Baby Loss Awareness to: Baby Loss Awareness*
PO Box 13703
MUSSELBURGH.
Midlothian
EH21 6WX

Still no news on celebs, but I will keep you posted. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We're up on the Theatre's website! https://www.leicestersquaretheatre.com/events.asp?eventid=200&categoryid=1


----------



## Peach Blossom

The website for the concert is now live. There is a message board on it for people to leave messages or their own stories. If anyone has any suggestions for things to add to it let me know! https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/#


----------



## Kota

website is looking fantastic Peach! Well done!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Kota. xx :hugs:


----------



## borntobeamum

Hi Jess, so just went on and booked my tickets, going to book my train tickets this week. Going to travel down on the Wed and back on the Friday. Iv got a few calls out to some people who work down in london for names of people who may be able to help.

I just wanted to check exactly what you are looking for, r u wanting a few different celebrities to perform, bands or something or do you have them/any yet, and are you looking for someone to do like a host thing.....

cheers,
Laura


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello, thanks for buying your tickets!!! :hugs: 

I do have some Performer's already lined up and a musical director. The programme has been worked out by my SIL and will be a mix of popular music and musicals. I'm looking for some celebs to perform or present the evening just to bring the profile of the evening up. Could also do with some backing singers to boost the big numbers, but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find them with my West End connections. On the day I'll need people to help usher and stuff.

Just want to say again thank you all for all your support and help so far. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, just listened to this song... It is beautiful... Had to stop it as I was at my desk and started welling up. Have emailed him to see if he'll sing at the concert. 
https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php


----------



## borntobeamum

OMG im breaking my heart, that is one of the most heartfelt songs I have ever heard.

would be wonderfull if you could get him, if not to play this as everyone is lighting the candles might be good, emotional, but good.

Im happy to usher.... or anything needed, ill be in London from the night before so can help with anything you need.

Lx


----------



## Peach Blossom

That would be amazing hon! I will add you to the usher list. We have access to the theatre from 2pm on the day so I think it will be all hands on deck from then... why are you sad hon? :hugs: 

Does anyone fancy trying to blag some pink and blue balloons, helium for said balloons and some ribbon and weights? Might look nice in the foyer and perhaps some in the theatre... 

J xx


----------



## Kota

I'm happy to come down at 2pm on the day and help out prior to the concert starting Peach, Not sure I'll be the best usher once it starts though, and at almost 27wks gone I also wouldn't want to upset anyone that was coming after a recent loss, waddling to show them to their seat.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah, bless you. Thanks Kota! If we manage to blag some balloons then I'll need help filling them with helium and positioning them! It'll be a nice sit down job for you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Wow, just listened to this song... It is beautiful... Had to stop it as I was at my desk and started welling up. Have emailed him to see if he'll sing at the concert.
> https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php

Oh my, didn't even get to the end of teh first line before I had tears. 
what a beautiful moving song. :cry:


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Ah, bless you. Thanks Kota! If we manage to blag some balloons then I'll need help filling them with helium and positioning them! It'll be a nice sit down job for you! :hugs: xx


Sounds good! will be happy to be balloon filling girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Wow, just listened to this song... It is beautiful... Had to stop it as I was at my desk and started welling up. Have emailed him to see if he'll sing at the concert.
> https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php
> 
> Oh my, didn't even get to the end of teh first line before I had tears.
> what a beautiful moving song. :cry:Click to expand...

Its lovely isn't it. Haven't heard from his agent. Will try again on Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've blagged 100 pink and blue balloons plus some ribbon. Just need to try and get some helium for free now... :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Balloons and ribbon arrived today! Have also blagged some weights so they don't float off and some charity collections tubs. 

Michael Mckell has said that he'll perform which is very lovely of him. Other people performing are Lizzy Renihan (King and I, Les Mis, Cats, Starlight Express), Sophie Shaw (singer for Blue Harlem) and some other people from various channels of acquaintance. I think its going to be a really great night.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kim Medcalf has said that she will sing if she is available! (Sam from Eastenders for anyone who doesn't know who she is!)

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## borntobeamum

Peach Blossom said:


> That would be amazing hon! I will add you to the usher list. We have access to the theatre from 2pm on the day so I think it will be all hands on deck from then... why are you sad hon? :hugs:
> 
> Does anyone fancy trying to blag some pink and blue balloons, helium for said balloons and some ribbon and weights? Might look nice in the foyer and perhaps some in the theatre...
> 
> J xx


I was just sad (well not so much sad as emotional) listening to that song.

Brill, looking forward to "usshing" or whatever the word is... lok


You are doing fantastic and I agree I think it will be a truely memorable and great night....

More special for me as I was due on the 7th Oct...x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello everyone, 

Just had a meeting with my SIL about the concert. She is sorting out the programme. Think its going to be a very special night. Songs will include Let's Do It (Victoria Wood), In the arms of the Angels (City of Angels), You are not alone (from in to the woods not Michael Jackson) and many more lovely songs. Very excited about it all. 

Borntobemum, I'm looking forward to you ushering! ;) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pkhoae8Le8

Thinking of inculding this song in the concert... What do people think? Its from a musical called 'City of Angel' (not the film).


----------



## Kota

hmmmm.. they lyrics are nice, but its very .. slow, I like the other ones more, 
Just my opinion though... 

whatever happens, I'm gonna need tissues in my bag!


----------



## borntobeamum

Kinda agree with Kota, its lovely song, words are very true, but it is really quite slow, think there needs to be some upbeat songs in there as well.

iykwim


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for your input ladies. We will be having some ballads in the concert, but also some upbeat numbers. I'll have a chat to my SIL about the balancing of them though. Perhaps some of you ladies could suggest some feel good songs you'd like to hear at the concert to make sure we're on the right track. xxx


----------



## MrsJD

How about:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2jSiY-Vo8g


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rTnuNRh6_k

XXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks MrsJD. We're trying to stay away from Michael Jackson songs... mainly because they're really hard to do well!! But if I can find some one who can sing an MJ song well I'll put one in! :) 

This is the current running order for the concert... please bear in mind that this is provisional and songs are yet to be confirmed etc.

Act One

Opening underscoring and speech by compere 5mins

Candle lighting ceremony (video of song playing) 7-10 mins

Opening company number TBC 4 mins Possibly- Let's talk dirty to the animals by Gilda Radna

Renihan Sisters bitterly introduce the Young and pretty Thomas Sisters 2 mins

Without You, Carpenters ( Thomas Sisters) 4 mins

We Ain't Dead Yet , (up tempo country number) ( Renihan Sisters ) 4 mins

Get Here (forget words) Grainne solo (eldest Renihan Sister) 2 mins

Gowri Motha Solo 4 mins

Reading from Inconceivable By Ben Elton 3 mins

Let's do it tonight (Victoria Wood) Duet 5 mins

Act Two
Michael McKell Solo 4 mins

A comedy reading 3 mins

Sophie Shaw Solo 4 mins

You Got A Friend In Me (Toy Story) Optional Song 4 mins

Changed For Good from Wicked (vocal duet with acoustic guitar) Optional Song 4 mins

Poem By Jessica Chu 1 min

Rainbow Sleeves Grainne Renihan Solo 4 mins

No One Is Alone from Into The Woods with acoustic guitar 5 mins

In The Arms Of The Angels The Shaw,Renihan and Thomas Sisters with film by Joe Shaw 5 mins

Encore- Let's Do It!


----------



## Kota

Looks good!!

Random song thought. Movie Charlottes Web, where the little girl is singing to the piglet at the very start, a beautiful song lyrics below, if you could get someone to sing that as well it could quite possibly suit the theme, 

There must be something more to us than you and me
It must be tangled up some how, its destiny
I used to think the sum of one and one was two
But we add up to more me and you

When we are close together it&#8217;s so plain to see
Together we are better than we used to be
I don&#8217;t know how to say the things I&#8217;m thinking of
But this something more I&#8217;m feeling must be love

(INSTRAMENTAL)

I used to think the sum of one and one was two
But we add up to more me and you
I don&#8217;t know how to say the things I&#8217;m thinking of
But this something more I&#8217;m feeling must be love

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWv5BJAKTa8&NR=1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> Random song thought. Movie Charlottes Web, where the little girl is singing to the piglet at the very start, a beautiful song lyrics below, if you could get someone to sing that as well it could quite possibly suit the theme,
> 
> There must be something more to us than you and me
> It must be tangled up some how, its destiny
> I used to think the sum of one and one was two
> But we add up to more me and you
> 
> When we are close together its so plain to see
> Together we are better than we used to be
> I dont know how to say the things Im thinking of
> But this something more Im feeling must be love
> 
> (INSTRAMENTAL)
> 
> I used to think the sum of one and one was two
> But we add up to more me and you
> I dont know how to say the things Im thinking of
> But this something more Im feeling must be love

Wow, I'd totally forgotten that movie!! What a lovely song. I'll forward it to my sil and see if we can fit it in somewhere. It could be a lovely duet possibly. 

Hope you're ok. 

xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Widger

Peach blossom

What I think you are doing is amazing. I've not replied on this thread or your other one for messages for ages now as I've been thinking about what I want to say... but you know what, I still can't think. Everything I come up with just doesn't seem right.

Anyway, I didn't want you to think I was ignoring your thread as I've obviously been on this board for a while now. Good luck with it all xx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Looks good!!
> 
> Random song thought. Movie Charlottes Web, where the little girl is singing to the piglet at the very start, a beautiful song lyrics below, if you could get someone to sing that as well it could quite possibly suit the theme,
> 
> There must be something more to us than you and me
> It must be tangled up some how, its destiny
> I used to think the sum of one and one was two
> But we add up to more me and you
> 
> When we are close together its so plain to see
> Together we are better than we used to be
> I dont know how to say the things Im thinking of
> But this something more Im feeling must be love
> 
> (INSTRAMENTAL)
> 
> I used to think the sum of one and one was two
> But we add up to more me and you
> I dont know how to say the things Im thinking of
> But this something more Im feeling must be love
> 
> Wow, I'd totally forgotten that movie!! What a lovely song. I'll forward it to my sil and see if we can fit it in somewhere. It could be a lovely duet possibly.
> 
> Hope you're ok.
> 
> xxx :hugs: xxxClick to expand...



Yeah, its beautiful, I actually can't listen to it without starting to cry anyway!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Peach Blossom said:


> Wow, just listened to this song... It is beautiful... Had to stop it as I was at my desk and started welling up. Have emailed him to see if he'll sing at the concert.
> https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php

They've said they'll perform!! :happydance: Its all coming together very nicely!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, 2 things I need help with! 

Firstly, we have to have the candles in water... I have tea lights that will probably float, but aren't designed as floating candles... How do we make it look nice... answers on a postcard please!

Also, I was wondering if there are any bods out there who want to help me get in touch with all the EPU's .... There's a website I found with all of them listed on it! https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/findus2.asp?region=South%20East

All getting very exciting now! I went to have a look at the venue today and it looks fab! Can't wait for the event now!

Lots of love and hugs to you all. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Wow, just listened to this song... It is beautiful... Had to stop it as I was at my desk and started welling up. Have emailed him to see if he'll sing at the concert.
> https://lifeafterloss.oswaldtheband.com/index.php
> 
> They've said they'll perform!! :happydance: Its all coming together very nicely!Click to expand...



Oh wow!!!

Thats fantastic!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Need help getting the word out there ladies!! As of today we've sold 11 tickets... 356 to go!!! https://www.babylossawarenessconcert.kk5.org/

Thanks!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

One month today... Eek!


----------



## MrsJD

honey have you thought about GMTV? Just a thought, I know you normally need PR to go there but its not work related. (we're on it all the time). Also, posters in local hospitals.

XXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

MrsJD said:


> honey have you thought about GMTV? Just a thought, I know you normally need PR to go there but its not work related. (we're on it all the time). Also, posters in local hospitals.
> 
> XXX

That's an interesting idea... have no idea how I would go about getting someone on there though... I guess Michael Mckell would be the most obvious person to go on and interview. Will look in to it. Thanks! xxx


----------



## MrsJD

Get in there. You can tell I work in sales :rofl: If you want me to contact them for you just email at work honey.

XXXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ben Elton said no... :(


----------



## Chilli

Can't believe that the time is passing so quickly and it's already less than a month away before we all meet up. I will buy a ticket, just haven't got around to it yet. Will see about others coming but not much response so far. I know you've probably posted this before, but can you post a poster link please. Can't wait to meet you all


----------



## MrsJD

Peach Blossom said:


> Ben Elton said no... :(

That sucks :(

X


----------



## Peach Blossom

15 tickets sold so far... theatre seats 367.... Really need some help getting the message out there!! If everybody could find 2 friends who then could find 2 friends to come we'd sell out in no time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Press release went out today. Hoping to get some press coverage for the event. Have also posted on Doctors (BBC soap) forums telling people that Michael is performing. Local businesses around where I work are putting posters up for me. 

Off to Hong Kong tonight, but will continue publicising from afar. 

The Baby Loss Awarness Campaign co-ordinator emailed me today and said that they couldn't supply us with ribbons on a sale or return basis... I'd have to buy them in advance to then sell on. What do you think? Will people want to buy them and if so how many shall I get?


----------



## Kota

hmmm, thats a tough one, possibly 1/3 to 1/2 of the tickets sold?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not long to go now!! Still struggling on the old ticket sales front, but I'm confident we'll get there!! 

I went down to Sham Shui Po yesterday which is where all the haberdashery shops are and guess what? The first shop I went in to had the ribbon that they use for the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign ribbons!! So I bought 20 yards and 100 saftey pins... Busy 2 weeks ahead of me I think! Anyone want me to send them some to do? 

Chilli, I can't remember if I told you this, but we don't need a projector anymore... the venue has rather posh large video screens either side of the stage and we can plug a laptop in to them and Bob's your uncle!! Thank you for sourcing one though. 

could those of you who offered to come down to the theatre on the day to help with getting things ready just remind me who you are so that I can make sure I have something for you to do!! :)

During the candle lighting ceremony, instead of having someone sing, I think we'll just have a piece of music playing and I may do a fact and figures slideshow on the screens. If anyone has any to include please feel free to pass them on! Think I'll start it with what I believe was the first thing the consultant said to me after I found out my LO's heartbeat had stopped: "1 in 4 pregancies end in miscarriage"... first thing she said to me!!

Hope you're all well. xxx


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Not long to go now!! Still struggling on the old ticket sales front, but I'm confident we'll get there!!
> 
> I went down to Sham Shui Po yesterday which is where all the haberdashery shops are and guess what? The first shop I went in to had the ribbon that they use for the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign ribbons!! So I bought 20 yards and 100 saftey pins... Busy 2 weeks ahead of me I think! Anyone want me to send them some to do?
> 
> Chilli, I can't remember if I told you this, but we don't need a projector anymore... the venue has rather posh large video screens either side of the stage and we can plug a laptop in to them and Bob's your uncle!! Thank you for sourcing one though.
> 
> could those of you who offered to come down to the theatre on the day to help with getting things ready just remind me who you are so that I can make sure I have something for you to do!! :)
> 
> During the candle lighting ceremony, instead of having someone sing, I think we'll just have a piece of music playing and I may do a fact and figures slideshow on the screens. If anyone has any to include please feel free to pass them on! Think I'll start it with what I believe was the first thing the consultant said to me after I found out my LO's heartbeat had stopped: "1 in 4 pregancies end in miscarriage"... first thing she said to me!!
> 
> Hope you're all well. xxx

I'm still good to come down and be the chick that blows up balloons during the afternoon!! and yep, am also happy to do some of the ribbons for you. will give me something to do while I'm at home.. shall I PM you my details?? 

I like the idea of the stats thing, as much as they suck to hear when you're actually having the m/c, I know for me they at least gave me solace that it wasn't just me... Think there needs to be some 'positive stats' in there as well.. ie/ the percentage of women that go on to have healthy pregnancies after a m/c and that sort of thing?


----------



## Kota

A couple of links to help with possible stats/figures

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/ma2006/information/causes.htm

https://www.tommys.org/Page.aspx?pid=383

https://tommyssecure.org/corporate-support/statistics/key-statistics/miscarriage-statistics.htm


----------



## AP

Hey ladies,

I'm going to get twittered out my nut and post up the website for me followers xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kota, you star! Thank you. PM me your details and i'll send you some ribbon and pins! Think you're right about positive stats on there, will have a look at those websites you suggested. 

Sb22 Thank you! I'm on twitter too @taohwa. 

Thank you all for your support!! After the weekend I may have 2-3ore people on board to perform!!! Stefan Booth and Shane Ritchie are checking their diaries as we speak!! Keep your fingers crossed!!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## AP

Awww I hope Shane can do something!

I did a wee bit of 'spamming' for you yday on FB! xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you sb!!

I'm back from Hong Kong now and on the case with the concert. I am going to flood the internet over the next 10 days!! 

I've started 2 discussions on the WhatsOnStage discussion board. If anyone fancies going on and commenting (subtely! :)) then please feel free to do so! Link is: https://www.whatsonstage.com/board/index.php?showtopic=9289


----------



## Peach Blossom

Shane Richie is on board!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

Thats fantastic!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Still trying to blag a thing of helium from somewhere. Any ideas anyone? Have tried BOC and the first few results from google search... no answer from them...


----------



## Peach Blossom

These are the facts and figures that I have so far... anyone have anything to add or remove from it? 

ECTOPIC
&#8226;	Ectopic pregnancy affects 1 in 80 pregnancies in the UK. 

&#8226;	This means the pregnancy is developing outside the womb - most often in one of the Fallopian tubes. This condition is life-threatening for the mother and, with exceedingly rare exceptions, the pregnancy cannot survive.
&#8226;	It results in at least 32,000 emergency admissions into hospital every three years. 
&#8226;	An average of five deaths per year is caused by this condition. 
&#8226;	This figure has not fallen in the past 20 years and the incidence of ectopic pregnancy is rising. 
MISCARRIAGE
&#8226;	More than one in five pregnancies ends in miscarriage - around a quarter of a million in the UK each year.

&#8226;	15% of all pregnancies ends in a miscarriage
&#8226;	Most miscarriages happen in the first three months of pregnancy - but they can happen up to the 24th week. Pregnancy loss after 24 weeks is known as stillbirth.
&#8226;	Any woman who is at risk of pregnancy is also at risk of miscarriage - it can happen to anyone.
&#8226;	It is common for women who have miscarried to feel high levels of anxiety in a subsequent pregnancy.
&#8226;	Most women never know what has caused them to miscarry. Investigations are generally limited to women who have had three or more miscarriages. Even after investigations, in many cases a specific cause is not found.
&#8226;	Recent research amongst a sample of over 300 women who had experienced miscarriage showed:
&#8226;	nearly half (45%) of them did not feel well informed about what was happening to them
&#8226;	only 29% felt well cared for emotionally
&#8226;	nearly four out of five (79%) received no aftercare
&#8226;	Access to information and emotional support has been shown time and time again to help people cope with the experience of loss
&#8226;	Even after several miscarriages, most women have a good chance of a successful pregnancy.
&#8226;	

Stillbirth 
&#8226;	The term stillbirth refers to death at, or before birth, of any baby who is more than twenty-four weeks. 
&#8226;	Data collected in 1999 for England and Wales by the Office For National Statistics found that there were 279 Sudden Infant Deaths (SID. The SID rate remained the same as in 1998 at 0.45 per 1,000 live births. 
&#8226;	During the period 1995-1999, SID was more prevalent amongst boys than girls. During that time, 60% of all SIDs occurred amongst boys, whilst boys accounted for 51% of all live births. 88% of all SIDs occurred in the postnatal period.
&#8226;	There were 31% more SID in the three months of January to March than in July to September. 
&#8226;	SID rate was highest where children were born to mothers aged under 20 at time of birth. 
&#8226;	SID rate was lowest for babies born within marriage. 
&#8226;	The SID rate for babies born within a marriage where it was the mother's first birth was 64% lower than the overall SID rate. 
Neonatal Death 
&#8226;	Neonatal death is the term for babies that die within four weeks of birth. In fact, most neonatal deaths happen within one week of the birth - in the UK this represents about 1 in 100 births. 
&#8226;	There is usually no single reason for stillbirth or neonatal death,
&#8226;	There are perhaps several factors involved. 
&#8226;	The most common reasons are low birth-weight and congenital abnormalities. 
&#8226;	Sometimes the placenta fails towards the end of the pregnancy, or even during labour and sometimes the stress of birth is too great for the baby. 
&#8226;	Rarely, something goes tragically wrong during labour, resulting in the death of the baby. 
&#8226;	After the death of a baby, it is quite natural for parents to ask whether they "did anything wrong", whether they could have done something differently/better etc. However, the reality is that it is extremely unlikely that anything you did or didn't do would have avoided this outcome.


----------



## borntobeamum

Hi, im still coming down, and me and my friend Lynen will be happy to help with anything you need during the day and on the evening.

Ill PM you to give you my number and get yours so we know what we are doin, really looking forward to it, and meeting everyone at last.

Lauraxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great Laura! Thanks xx


----------



## Kota

Peach - have you sent those ribbons to me yet?? 
With all the postal strikes going on at the moment I'm really hoping they turn up in time for me to do them all for Thursday!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Arrrgggghhh. I sent them on Weds. Hope they get to you!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsJD

Hey honey, hope all is going well with the arrangements :)

XXXXX


----------



## Kota

Peach Blossom said:


> Arrrgggghhh. I sent them on Weds. Hope they get to you!!! Xxx


Me too!! I'll keep an eye out and let you know.


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've sold 126 tickets so far!! Have to try and work out how to pick up a helium canister from Brockley on Weds eve or Thursday morning... At the same time as delivering a keyboard to the theatre!

I've made about 40 riibbons and probably have enough to make another 30 or so... Hope they get to you soom Kota!! Bloody Royal Mail!:hissy:


----------



## Kota

Fantastic going on the ticket sales!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah its very exciting! We've reached the level that we needed to make sure we covered the cost of the venue. So all money from now on goes to the charities! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tomorrow's the day! Thank you all for your support and help setting this all up. I'll try and put up the film of the concert as soon as possible afterwards. This is girls! Fingers crossed its a success!! :) xx


----------



## MrsJD

Morning honey,

Just wanted to say good luck tonight, I'll be thinking of you and I so wish I could have made it.

Break a leg (cheesey I know :rofl:)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you lovely! Getting a bit nervous now!! :)

So glad your scan went well yesterday! So exciting! :hugs:


----------



## Kota

No mail yet!!! Not impressed! May still turn up this morning.. 

what time you want me at the theatre for Peach??


----------



## Jellyt

Hey! I'm so sorry that I couldn't make it tonight. Doctor forced bed rest on me so I had to follow orders. I hope that everything went perfectly and me and my fiance were thinking of you all xxx


----------



## cocochannel

hope the evening was a success, do give us details soon. well done! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

The whole evening was amazing and went really really well! Thank you all for all your support and help (Kota, Borntobemum, Chilli...) It was lovely meeting you. 

Here are some photos of the event: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622472789155/detail/


----------



## borntobeamum

Well done Jessica, you dont all the Angel Babies out there proud, and eveyone here on BNB.

It was great to meet you, Chillie and Kota....

xxxx


----------



## MrsJD

Peach picture's are fab, so proud of you honey :)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ps keep watching for the white feathers.


----------



## BrookieG

the photographs are gorgeous you should be so proud of yourself! im just sorry i couldnt make it x


----------



## Jellyt

The photos are brilliant, yes you should be very proud :)


----------



## Kota

Photos look fantastic Peach!! You should be really proud of yourself! was a fantastic night and I'm so glad I was able to go!!
Was lovely to meet you, Chilli and Born2bamum!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you ladies! I'm very happy with how the event went. I think it will definitely be happening next year! 

I have started a blog at : https://www.babyloss.wordpress.com I'm going to post bits from the concert on there as well as links to websites, charities and organisations and updates on my ttc journey. I'm not leaving you all, just doing this blog too!

Love and :hugs: to you all


----------



## cocochannel

peaches, i have just come back after being away just wanted to say what a wonderful job you have done. I have loooked at blog and found some interesting information so thanks for that to. I was unable to come this year but would definately come next year xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Coco, thank you. Glad you found some of the stuff on my blog useful. If you'd like to contribute or make any suggestions for articles let me know! I'll keep you all posted on next years concert which we hope will be bigger and better! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

The slide show we showed at the start of the concert with facts about pregnancy and baby loss (shown during the candle lighting ceremony) is now online on my blog: www.babyloss.wordpress.com.


----------

